# Make it From Scratch, You Lazy Fool!



## Mark (Oct 9, 2006)

Pie pumpkins were only a buck each at the farmer's market on Saturday so I got one, roasted it and now have the puree I need to make a pie. So simple. If it turns out good I'll just quit buying the canned stuff.

What food(s) have you "gone retro" on and abandoned convenience for better flavor? :drool:


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 9, 2006)

chicken soup! 

speaking of which, it's time to make some I think.....


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 9, 2006)

Actually I make up a fair amount of pumpkin and freeze it, for pies later. 

I make all my salsa from scratch, and I wouldn't touch the store bought stuff with _your_ tongue...


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh man, I can't wait until Martha Stewart...I mean...Heather posts in this thread. Prepare to be terrified at the food snobbery.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 9, 2006)

OK, this is off the subject.....but talking about Martha Stewart.....

A few years ago I really felt like Martha (and I know Martha would be proud of me)...

You all know I breed orchids.....so one of my first hybrids that I made, I decided to name after my mom. It was a white phalaenopsis. my mom likes white flowers, and she had white phalaenopsis in her wedding bouquet so I thought it was appropriate (the name was Dtps. Paulina...as that is her first name).

So, not only did I make an orchid from scratch and waited 3 years for it to bloom..Next I took the flowers and dried and pressed them and made a Mothers day card with them.... My mom liked it so much she framed it.... (I suppose I should have made the frame my self from wood of a tree that I planted, and then hand painted it .....but I did not go that far....)

Robert


----------



## Mark (Oct 9, 2006)

Robert, that's so sweet my teeth hurt! :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2006)

compost and worm compost!


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

I buy hubbard squash and make pumpkin pies with it. What I don't use for Thanksgiving, I freeze and make pies for the rest of the year.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2006)

what's a hubbard squash?
{(imagine a giant with a name tag that says 'hubbard' sitting on a house). anything it wants to...}

oh, just did a quick search and have seen...


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> (imagine a giant with a name tag that says 'hubbard' sitting on a house).



Not to be confused with Old Mother...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2006)

what'd you say about my mother?!!


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark said:


> What food(s) have you "gone retro" on and abandoned convenience for better flavor? :drool:




All of it? 
~M


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 9, 2006)

now that the kids are getting older, I am back to making home made Italian tomato sauce. I still haven't gotten back to growing all my own tomatos for it but now I start with the canned puree. It's a step. 

Years ago, I used to make my own yogurt, bake my own bread, make pickles, , apple sauce, chili sauce, jams and jellies. We even made our own organic baby food from veggies from the garden.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 9, 2006)

I would have to go with Heather on "all of it", but the most distilled answer is eggrolls. I make them in large batches, freeze them and thaw a few to go with Chinese food, which I make a couple times a week. They're not totally authentic, but I like them: bean sprouts, bok choy, shrimp, ground pork and a tiny solution of cornstarch, salt, sesame oil and soy sauce to thicken the filling.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 9, 2006)

Heather said:


> All of it?
> ~M



I'm with Heather--make everything from scratch, that way you can control everything that goes into it.

Recently, I have gotten into making my own ice cream. I bought one of those cuisinart ice cream makers, and am now trying out various egg custard recipes. I love ice cream, but I can't stand the amount of sugar in most.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2006)

Watermelon sorbet.


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2006)

I was thinking sorbet too, I think it may have less sugar. Also, don't forget when making sorbet to add a few tablespoons of vodka to keep it from forming ice crystals. Cooks illustrated had an excellent basic sorbet recipe a few years back and that tip worked great!


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 10, 2006)

Heather said:


> Also, don't forget when making sorbet to add a few tablespoons of vodka to keep it from forming ice crystals.


Oh hey, that's a good tip. I love vodka in sorbets--makes great palate cleansers. I generally prefer the creamy ice cream, I just put in less sugar, but I love the occasional sorbets.

Right now: craving pistachio ice cream and hazelnut brittle ice cream. Yum.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2006)

Watermelon sorbet - champagne not vodka.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol... I hate champagne... shssshh.

Besides, living with a Russian, we always have vodka in the freezer. It's the cure all.

You're sick? Have some vodka.
Throat hurts? Have some vodka.
Tooth ache? Vodka.
Head ache? Vodka.
Your thumb is bleeding because you slit it with your ultra sharp wusthof santoku knife? Have some vodka!


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, it doesn't matter what the alcohol is that you use, as long as you use it.



adiaphane said:


> ... hazelnut brittle ice cream. Yum.



Do you make the brittle too? Yum.

Granola is another thing I like to make at home. 1/2 honey, 1/2 maple syrup, craisins, dried apricots, pecans, and hazelnuts.


----------



## Darin (Oct 10, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Lol... I hate champagne... shssshh.
> 
> ...with your ultra sharp wusthof santoku knife? Have some vodka!




You have one of those too? Absolutely the most enjoyable knife I have ever used. The thin blade is just fantastic!!!


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2006)

Darin said:


> You have one of those too? Absolutely the most enjoyable knife I have ever used. The thin blade is just fantastic!!!



OMG, this is the only knife I really use! 
I was surprised I was able to actually leave quite a few of my prized knives behind when I left...but when you only use one....


I do like my granton carving knife also. Wustof rules.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 10, 2006)

Wusthof knives are fantastic, but these knives are calling to me, simply gorgous:
http://www.chefdepot.net/kershaw.htm


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 10, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Wusthof knives are fantastic, but these knives are calling to me, simply gorgous:
> http://www.chefdepot.net/kershaw.htm


My brother has the third one. It's insane.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 10, 2006)

I have the Shun knives. I LOOOOOOVE them. All the others are basically out the door.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2006)

I came to appreciate good knives when I was a ski bum in Colorado and worked in a kitchen w/ a guy who taught at the CIA when he was 19 Y.O.. However, I basically do handle sharp objects in the kitchen because I had a tendency to unwittingly draw them across my appendages. OUCH!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2006)

That's DONT handle...


----------

